# UMF Brad 3 ?



## dirtyrider (4. Juni 2006)

hallo ich wollt mir fürn bissel street n bmx zulegen udn wollt net viel geldausgeben

hab ich ans brad 3 gedacht

http://www.umf-bikes.de/?p=110&PHPSESSID=9555035a5945db0146f9831b90f725eb









was haltet ihr davon


----------



## Misanthrop (4. Juni 2006)

schrott

da kann und muss man nicht mehr zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## man1ac (4. Juni 2006)

müll einfach nru müll

http://www.parano-garage.de schau lieber mal da nach nem wtp oder nem eastern


----------



## Tobster (4. Juni 2006)

hey schau dich einfach mal bei :

www.gsbmx.de
www.paranogarage.de

um. dort gibt es och günstige kompletträder, eventuell findest du dort etwas günstiges, was dennoch in gutn kompromiss für preis un leistung is, des umf is wohl ne so des wahre


----------



## RISE (4. Juni 2006)

Wenn man sich ein BMX kauft, dann von einer Firma die was von BMX versteht und Merida gehört für mich ebenso wenig dazu wie Cube oder Bulls.


----------

